# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Frikë nga inteligjenca!

## AuGuSt_

Frika nga vajzat Inteligjente!

Pse po ndodh qe meshkujt 'u frikesohen vajzave qe jane inteligjente. I zgjuar eshte ai qe di ta Zgjedhe te dashuren  e tij dhe te vendose ne kohen e duhur,po ashtu i kulturuar eshte edhe ai qe di te zgjedhe midis gjerave dhe midis mendimeve.

Une nuk mendoj se meshkujt u frikesohen vajzave inteligjente, seps kur flitet per djemte mendohet per gjinine me te forte. Keshtu, ai mund t'ia dale ne c'do aspekt te jetes nese vertet mendon te beje dicka. Inteligjentet e kane pak me te veshtire te bien ne gracke sesa vajzat e tjera, sps ato mendojne pak me shume dhe per mendimin tim e kane nje koncept te vecante se si t'i pergjigjen ofertes se nje mashkulli .

----------


## lorina

Sepse meshkujt kudo qe jane mendojne se femrat nuk bejne dot gje pa ta.  Tani qe femra ka dale ne shoqeri dhe po can ne te gjitha drejtimet qe ka care edhe mashkulli trembet. 
Deri dje cdo pune krahu behej nga meshkujt.  Tani e ke femren edhe ne fabrike edhe ne uzine, edhe ne gjykate, edhe police, edhe ne spital, edhe ne ferme..  kudo..  ka gje me te bukur???   Tani nese kjo i tremb meshkujt atehere ky eshte problem qe duhet ta zgjidhni..  
E vetmja gje eshte bashkepunimi do behet po te vleresohet gjithnje femra me te gjitha sukseset e saj.. Por meshkujt nuk do e vleresojne, dhe jane pak ata qe e bejne kete.  
Meshkujt i tremb gjithnje e panjohura, dhe femra eshte dicka qe ata nuk e kuptojne sepse thjesht nga ana naturale jane me te komplikuara.. 
meshkujt i kupton pa folur.  Kur duan te thone dicka, kur duan dicka, dhe pse e duan..  Jane si puna e kuajve, shikojne vetem perpara sepse nuk i lejon streha qe kane ne sy, sepse po te shikojne do c'orientohen dhe humbasin rrugen..  Keq mos tu vi..  
Femrat ngaqe analizojne gjithcka dhe cdo gje nuk kuptohen dhe mbeten gjithnje nje mister..

U lodha tani..
Lorina

----------


## SeXy^-^ElBa

do tju them dicka nuk besoj shume ne kto gjera mashkulli sduhet te kete kurr frike nga nje vajz dhe pse jam femer vet ajo gje kurr sduhet te ndodh duhet te jete 50 50 si per djalin dhe vajzen respekti duhet te i perbashket.

 ishte funny nje nat sepse nje shok i imi po fliste me nje vajz ne tel dhe po benin llafe kur ajo i tha atij shut ur mouth im like shit dhe ai ja beri e thua ti kte se je ne tel po te kem ktu cte bej un ty i tha ai eh prandaj po ju them qe duhet te jete e perbashket as femra sduhet ti thon nje djali ashtu kur jan duke bere llafe per dicka kte menim kam un  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## Xemlo

Jo te gjithe kane frike, po ato qe e shikojne qe sjane ne nivelin ne duhur me ate vajze.

----------


## Chingy

> Frika nga vajzat Inteligjente!


Zakonisht meshkujt nuk kane frike nga vajzat AuGuSt -o te trasha apo inteligjente(nuk kam pa shume kshu me thane te drejten) te jene.Gjithe diferenca ndryshon te mashkulli sa inteligjent eshte dhe sa karakter ka ai.Dhe fakti eshte nuk eshte rritur frika ndaj femres po jane bere meshkujt me te ndjeshem e me tolerant.

----------


## green

[QUOTE=Chingy]nuk eshte rritur frika ndaj femres *po jane bere meshkujt me te ndjeshem e me tolerant.*
[QUOTE]

Dmth gjithe puna qenka ngaqe paskan evoluar cunat?! :shkelje syri: 
Sa mire! :buzeqeshje: 
Une them qe gjithmone njerezit i jane druajtur apo jane menduar (shume apo pak a shume) para se te flasin para dikujt qe e VLERESOJNE per kete apo ate arsye. Zakonisht kur nje njeri (vajze/djale) e argumenton mendimin/veprimin sic duhet, apo ka nje limit mendimi qe shkon pak me larg sa e zakonshmja, sigurisht qe dashur pa dashur e admiron/respekton/vlereson. Tani kete thellesine e mendimit e kane individe te ndryshem qe i perkasin sekseve te ndryshme.
Dhe eshte e vertete qe me vajzat inteligjente meshkujt mendohen apo ngurojne para se te flasin, ashtu sikurse ndodh po e njejta gje me vajzat kur kane te bejne me nje djale inteligjent... 

Hmm, sa me e larte KERKESA nga cfare ke para syve aq me i larte IMPENJIMI! :shkelje syri:

----------


## ATMAN

*mendimi im per temen e hapur eshte ky:

ne jeten time ne shqiperi ,dhe ne jeten time ne emigracion, kam njohur femra inteligjente, dhe super inteligjente

por gjithashtu kam njohur edhe femra injorante ,dhe super injorante

une personalisht nuk i kam frike femrat inteligjente, sepse te kesh shoqeri me nje femer te tille nuk ke humbje por vetem fitim, duke u shoqeruar me nje femer te tille me shume mer se sa jep , sepse supozojme qe ajo me zgjuarsine e saj di me shume se ty, dhe kuptohet qe ti duke qendruar me nje femer te zgjuar do ti maresh,  ose do kesh perfitime ne kuptimin e mire te fjales, nga inteligjenca e saj

kurse te krijosh familje me nje femer inteligjente eshte nje privilegj i madh

me fjalen inteligjence une kuptoj qe kete dhunti qe ta jep jeta, natyra, ose zoti , duhet  ta kultivosh akoma me shume dhe mbi te gjitha ta perdoresh per mire ne jete , vetem nje femer e tille qe e perdor zgjuarsine ,ose inteligjencen, per mireqenjen e vet, te familjes se vet, dhe te gjithe shoqerise mbare, mund ta cilesoj sipas mendimit tim nje femer inteligjente*

----------


## Dito

August pershendetje:

Vallahi o august djali sma ndjen fare per nje femer inteligjente pasi skam njohur te tilla, pa dashur ti ofendoj por lufta ime psikologjike i ka mposhtur gjithmone. Asnjera nga femrat qe kam njohur nuk i ka bere balle sulmit tim psikologjik dhe ato qe hiqen per te zgjuara ose kane kaluar ne ofeza ose kane dale Offline direkt sepse skane pasur argument te me kundershtojme. Nejse vertet do doja te njohja nje qe ti qendronte debatit deri ne fund pa u acaruar dhe te fliste me nje fjalor te moderuar. Gjithsesi Femra hapni syte odeon eshte online ishalla zoti sju perplas me te se barazimin sduhet te enderroni e jo me fitore.

----------


## EXODUS

> Frika nga vajzat Inteligjente!
> 
> Pse po ndodh qe meshkujt 'u frikesohen vajzave qe jane inteligjente. I zgjuar eshte ai qe di ta Zgjedhe te dashuren  e tij dhe te vendose ne kohen e duhur,po ashtu i kulturuar eshte edhe ai qe di te zgjedhe midis gjerave dhe midis mendimeve.
> 
> Une nuk mendoj se meshkujt u frikesohen vajzave inteligjente, seps kur flitet per djemte mendohet per gjinine me te forte. Keshtu, ai mund t'ia dale ne c'do aspekt te jetes nese vertet mendon te beje dicka. Inteligjentet e kane pak me te veshtire te bien ne gracke sesa vajzat e tjera, sps ato mendojne pak me shume dhe per mendimin tim e kane nje koncept te vecante se si t'i pergjigjen ofertes se nje mashkulli .


Tek ky shkrimi me siper nuk mund te neglizhoja faktin sipas te cilit duke zbritur "shkallet e arsyes" nga komentet e para ne ato vijuese ka nje paqartesi te theksuar me arsyetim mjegullues si ato magazinat ku bie miu thyen koken.

Se pari, duhet theksuar dicka. Komentet sipas te cilave eshte ndertuar tema jane aq te "shkalafitura" nga pikpamja strukturore dhe menyra se si eshte shtruar "problemi" te jep pershtypjen sikur eshte shkruar duke ngjitur Qaf Thanen me paterica, saqe eshte e veshtire, per te mos thene e pamundur te zoterosh thelbin e synimit te temes se shtruar. 


Nje keshille: Nese fjalia e pare percon nje mesazh te caktuar ne lidhje me temen e hapur, fjalia pasardhese (brenda te njejtit paragraf) duhet t'i pershtatet apo te perkoje me fjaline e pare nga pikpamja e ndertimit te ideve. Eshte pikerisht kjo arsyeja sipas te ciles merr shkas perdorimi i paragrafeve te cilet orientohen rreth te njejtit problem, gjate zgjidhjes te te cilit, idete e parashtruara duhet te "ndihmojne" njera-tjetren ne menyre qe ata/ato te cileve ju drejtohesh te kene mundesi te kuptojne qellimin e temes dhe te t'japin nje pergjigje sa më konçize te jete e mundur, brenda intelektit te tyre mbi problemin e shtruar e te mos flasin ne ajer. Nuk ka kuptim kur prezantohesh me nje ide dhe pa i dhene kuptim apo pa perfunduar shpjegimin e ksaj ideje hidhesh tek tjetra. 

Ajo cka mezi e mora vesh eshte(tek-pull) fjalia e pare (Titulli i temes) ---> _Frika nga vajzat Inteligjente!_ 
Nese ktu eshte pika ku çalon muhabeti atehere besoj se mund te shkruaj dicka ne idhje me fenomenin.
I leshohemi me zvarritje shpjegimit: 
Në nje lidhje, (kjo varet nga natyra e lidhjes, e cila mund te jete serioze apo sa per te kaluar kohen) eshte mese e nevojshme qe niveli i intelektit midis femres dhe mashkullit te jete i nje "perafersie racionale." Ketu vlen te permendet fakti sipas te cilit, niveli i inteligjences midis dy gjinive nuk mund te llogaritet, apo nuk mund te pritet me thike, ose me korrektesisht: probabiliteti i nje lidhjeje ku niveli i intelektit te jete identik, eshte pertej asaj cka quajme e vogel, ose me korrektesisht, mikroskopike. 

Duke kaluar menjehere ne brendesi te fenomenit, ajo cka po perpiqem te shpjegoj (sipas mendimit tim PERSONAL) ka te beje me faktin se inteligjenca apo intelekti (me mire te shprehemi me pershtatshmerine e nje argumenti specifik) eshte nje prej "themeleve" te nje lidhjeje (kjo varet, e perseris edhe njehere nga natyra e lidhjes, serioze apo zbavitese). Cdo te thote kjo?!
 Me fjale te tjera, frika e nje mashkulli ndaj nje femre, niveli i inteligjences i te ciles ja "shkund qaramidhet e trurit" mashkullit (i iken petlla), egziston per shume arsye dhe njera nuk i ngjan tjetres, por ajo më e perbashketa ka te beje me faktin se diferencimi ne shkallen e intelektit ne disfavor te mashkullit ndaj nivelit te femres, shkakton nje fare pasigurie (qe disa rob e quajne frike) ne nje lidhje. Ne nje rast te tille mashkulli ndihet i pafte per hir te divergjences joproporcionale ne intelekt te permbushe situata te tilla ne jete te cilat prodhojne apo me mire te shprehem, ngjallin nevojen per egzaminim me te hollesishem mbi "nje problem" te caktuar per te cilin mashkulli duke qene ne deficit intelekti do ta kete te pamundur te ezauroje ceshtjen ne fjale (ngecet) per arsye te kapacitetit te plogesht apo te ceket ne ate fushe ku femra duket se eshte superiore. Nje momente i tille nuk eshte aspak i kendshem per mashkullin, perkundrazi ndjell fyerje perballe femres(fajin nuk e ka femra) ose me mire te them ndihet inferior (fjala e fundit e shpjegon gjithcka).
Prandaj, ne formimin dhe mbijetesen e nje lidhje (ne varesi te natyres se lidhjes) ka nje rendesi te padiskutueshme luhatjet ne shkallen e intelektit midis dy gjinive. 

Te njejtat komente vlejne edhe anasjelltas (kur femra ndihet inferiore ne te njejtin aspekt...)

Duke e mbyllur: _Nje lidhje e shendoshe ka themele te shendosha dhe nje prej tyre eshte pershtatja sa me e perafert te jete e mundur e intelektit te te dy gjinive.
Inteligjenca proporcionale eshte nje prej kritereve paresore qe ushqen mbijetesen e nje lidhjeje._

----------


## ju flet Tirana

Ai qe ka dy pare mend ne koke jo vetem qe s'ka frike nga femrat intelligjente po perkundrazi e kerkon ate si i verbri shikimin.
Nje mashkull intelligjent mund te plotesohet vetem nga nje femer e tille.

----------


## AuGuSt_

> Zakonisht meshkujt nuk kane frike nga vajzat AuGuSt -o te trasha apo inteligjente(nuk kam pa shume kshu me thane te drejten) te jene.Gjithe diferenca ndryshon te mashkulli sa inteligjent eshte dhe sa karakter ka ai.Dhe fakti eshte nuk eshte rritur frika ndaj femres po jane bere meshkujt me te ndjeshem e me tolerant.


*Duhet te kesh dicka parasysh qe femra piqe 2 vjet me shpejt se mashkulli !!.Dhe qe nje femer te beje nje muhabet serio me nje mashkul duhet qe mashkulli te jete 2 vjet me i madh ne moshe dhe keshtu mund te pretendosh qe mund te kesh te besh me nje te niveit tend e kam fjalen per meshkujt*

----------


## StormAngel

> Nje mashkull intelligjent mund te plotesohet vetem nga nje femer e tille.


Kam ndegjuar dhe nuk e di se sa eshte e vertete,qe plotesimi eshte kur vetem njeri eshte inteligjent. :shkelje syri: 
Dmth ose mashkulli ose femra te jene inteligjente qe te plotesojne teresine,se po qe jane te dy te mencur c`do behet halli.
Nejse,pa tallje e kam,shpesh lindin probleme tek dy persona qe kane afinitete mendore pak me te larta per shkak se keta jane me te afte te kuptojne problemet apo te tilla.
Sidoqofte,te kesh frike nga vajze inteligjente eshte dicka e palogjikshme,nuk ke se pse frikohesh,se kur vjen pyetja tek emocionet ajo inteligjentja sillet gati njesoj si tjetra qe eshte me pak inteligjente etj.

----------


## PINK

*Aruni thote*   :
une personalisht nuk i kam frike femrat inteligjente, sepse te kesh shoqeri me nje femer te tille nuk ke humbje por vetem fitim, duke u shoqeruar me nje femer te tille me shume mer se sa jep , sepse supozojme qe ajo me zgjuarsine e saj di me shume se ty, dhe kuptohet qe ti duke qendruar me nje femer te zgjuar do ti maresh, ose do kesh perfitime ne kuptimin e mire te fjales, nga inteligjenca e saj

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
pergjigja me e zgjuar qe lexova ketu .. :buzeqeshje:  
ke shume te drejte Arun .. nga nje femer / mashkull inteligjent vec perfitime ke .. ske pse te kesh frike ..


sa per *Odeonin*   ... te te pickoj pak darling qe te zgjohesh nga gjumi .. mjat me endrra me sy hapur .. he djale i mbare   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## lone_star

Ne pergjithsi femrat inteligjente nuk jane aq te bukura sa ato me pak inteligjente. Prandaj preferohen me shume. S'ti jep Zoti te gjitha...
Kam te drejte apo jo?

----------


## Ryder

Meshkujt s'kane "frike" nga femrat inteligjente...kan frike nga femrat me inteligjente se ta....ashtu sic kane "frike" nga meshkujt me inteligjente se ta, kshuqe s'ka lidhje me ndryshimet mashkull/femer

----------


## Dito

> Odeon, 
> 
> Tema eshte per femrat ne realitet. Kushedi mos te ka qelluar nje 13 vjecare online dhe ben sulm psikologjik ti. Nejse, shaka behet, mos e marresh per ters o derebardhe.
> 
> Respekt te gjitheve,


Ehhhh mi daje sa ka pa daja ehhhh:
Nejse po ti them dy fjale te me kuptosh edhe ti. Daja qe thua ti foli per forum e chat pasi ato qe perballen me Dajen ne realitet marrin arratine mbase ndonjera edhe ta shpjegon kush eshte Daje Odeoni. Sa per ato 13 vjecaret daja i ndien me ere kapacitetin e tyre se jom i vjeter ne profesion tu bofsha, Nejse ketej nga zona ime ska dale ndonje inteligjente qe ska thyer hunden. Besoj mjafton kjo per te kuptuar me tej.

Odeon

----------


## green

> Kam ndegjuar dhe nuk e di se sa eshte e vertete,qe plotesimi eshte kur vetem njeri eshte inteligjent.
> Dmth ose mashkulli ose femra te jene inteligjente qe te plotesojne teresine,se po qe jane te dy te mencur c`do behet halli.
> Nejse,pa tallje e kam,shpesh lindin probleme tek dy persona qe kane afinitete mendore pak me te larta per shkak se keta jane me te afte te kuptojne problemet apo te tilla.


Jo Stormo qe te eci nje lidhje duhet qe te kesh te njejtin background shpirteror, moral, intelektual etj. Kur e ka njera pale dhe tjetra jo, atehere ka vakum qe shfaqet ne dy trajta; pala qe ka me shume duhet te rropatet te plotesoje palen me mungesa gjithe kohen & pala me mungesa do ndjeje perhere disnivelin, inferioritet karshi pales qe e kompleton(madje dhe mund te kete ndjenja konspirative e shtyre nga egoja)edhe nese pala qe kompleton nuk e quan fare lodhje rropatjen qe ben per te vendosur balancen mes tyre. 
Nuk jam dakord kurrsesi qe lindin probleme kur dy persona qe lidhen kane nje stad te larte perceptimi dhe limit mendimi te avancuar.   :buzeqeshje:  Ndoshta ti e kishe fjalen qe nje cift i tille pretendon me shume dhe lidhja e tyre krijon dhe i duhet te perballoje me shume sfida?! Kjo eshte e vertete! But isn't that fun! dhe nje prove e pagabueshme per te vertetuar qe ne jeten tende ke gjetur dashurine e vertete!? :shkelje syri:

----------


## StormAngel

greeny,
Me shkoi mendja tek shprehja "Pas cdo mashkulli te suksesshem qendron grua e suksesshme". :shkelje syri: 
Perceptimi im thote qe pqs te dy personat ne lidhje jane ne zhvillim te larte mendor,mundesia e paraqitjes se problemit eshte e vogel,mirepo shume me problematike dhe me me shume pasoja poqese lind nje problem.

----------


## SeXy^-^ElBa

sweety te them un dicka ty qe kam nej shoqen time ktu ajo eshte martuar me nje djal qe eshte me shkoll dhe jan te dy shqipo mendimi  im eshte qe ska te beje sduhet te jesh si ti dhe partneri yt te nje klase nese zemrat bashkohen sdo te thote gje se cfare ke ti ne jete ose cafre te mire ka ai ne jete kete mendim kam un sepse po e shoh se cfare jete bejne ato ajo eshte kamariere ai ehste me shkoll te larte dhe kan nje djal dhe ajo ehste prap shta....  kshu qe ska te beje se cfare te mire ose te keqe ka partneri yt  sdo te thot gje nese dy zemra bashkohen ska te beje se cfare mendimi ka shoqeria atij ose shoqeria e saj per ate djal kete mendim kam un nuk e di se cfare mendoni ju tjeret  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## green

> greeny,
> Me shkoi mendja tek shprehja "Pas cdo mashkulli te suksesshem qendron grua e suksesshme".
> Perceptimi im thote qe pqs te dy personat ne lidhje jane ne zhvillim te larte mendor,*mundesia e paraqitjes se problemit eshte e vogel,mirepo shume me problematike dhe me me shume pasoja poqese lind nje problem.*


Ashtu eshte. E kuptoj shume mire cfare do te thuash dhe me pelqen. Eshte sikur me ke marre fjalet e mia nga koka.  :buzeqeshje:  
Mgjte ne kete bote kompromisi, ku askush nuk fiton dhe ne me te shumten e rasteve, (per te mos thene gjithmone), duhet zgjedhur e "keqja" me e vogel, kjo qe the ti me lart Stormo eshte SHKALLE me larte e poziciounuar nga ai vakumi i perjetshem qe mund te kete nje lidhje mediokre ku njera pale eshte aktive e tjetra pasive. Tek keta te fundit maredhenia lind dhe vdes "e turbullt", PA IDENTITET te mirefillte. Cdo gje ka ndodhur per inerci, dhe une personalisht e urrej kete sepse me frikeson thjesht KOTESIA e gjithe ketij PRETENDIMI te panevojshem?!  :buzeqeshje:

----------

